# In the area



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

I just found out I'll be in the Pensacola area for about 3 weeks, the company I work for is doing a job at Corry Station. What would be the closest area with beach access for surf fishing? I also may bring the fly rod and do some wade fishing. Any advice from the locals? I have seen the Pot Luck Grill already so I know where I'll be eating lunch some days.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*You'll be ...*

...about 15-20 minutes from Johnson Bch. It is part of the Gulf Islands nat'l. Seashore. Easy access (for a fee) with decent surf fishing on the Gulf side and great trout fishing (wading) on the inside....


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Wirelessly posted (iPhone)

Also if you can get on NAS there\'s swallows just east of the lighthouse and campgrounds and due north of the pass. The ICW is also in the same area. You may want to rent a kayak on base and paddle to the grass flats due south of the Sherman cove inlet.


----------



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, I look forward to catching my first Pompano(hopefully):thumbup:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*pompano*



msujmccorm said:


> Thanks guys, I look forward to catching my first Pompano(hopefully):thumbup:


 Might want to try the surf in front of Fort Pickens. You would have a better chance at Pompano also might get spanish and blue fish. The grass flats would hold specks, reds and flounder. Also watch the posting for rides. Have a good time


----------

